# Owen and Pink on CT



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

I may be wrong, but from everything I've read, Pink and Owen seem to have a skewed view of CT (at least in regards to historic CT views, in the tradition of Witsius, Turretin, etc.). How is it that they were considered CT? What led them to remain paedo? The view of the Church? Circumcision = Baptism? I'm confused as to what they held and why.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2005)

Pink was a Reformed Baptist and therfore held to the RB view of Covenant Theology.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## pastorway (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought Owen and Pink were closer to truth than mainstream CT...... 

but then again, their views are very Baptistic in regards to the covenants.

Phillip

[Edited on 3-9-05 by pastorway]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

Which is why I'm curious as to what kept Owen paedo. Which argument was it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 10, 2005)

What is the difference between Terretin and Owen on CT?


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2005)

How is the Baptist view different, other then excluding infants from baptism? Wasn't Pink a dispey and then reformed his theology over time?


----------



## Brian (Apr 26, 2005)

*+Bump plus+*

So many good questions, with no good answers. 
Somebody help out.



As far as regards Owen on CT, this may be a helpful article arguing that Owen cannot be representative of New Covenant Theology. I think some NCT supporters have tried to use him in their position. Anyway, the article is available here.

Looking forward to seeing more mature reflections on these issues.

For Christ's crown and covenant,
BRIAN


----------

